
How Thou Canst Maketh a Fine Program in Fortran - aleyan
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-thou-canst-maketh-a-fine-program-in-fortran
======
leephillips
That was fun. Note that gfortran supports the coarrays of Fortran2008, which
affords convenient SIMD computation. More people should at least be aware of
modern Fortran.

